# Feeding a shoal a squirrel



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

I read somewhere that someone feeds there shoal of rbp trapped/dead squirrels. Is there anything wrong with that besides feeding them alive (if your against animal cruelty)


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dont squirels cary Disease ?


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

The only problem that I can see is that you do this without taking a video and not posting here on p-fury!


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

P-Power said:


> The only problem that I can see is that you do this without taking a video and not posting here on p-fury!


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

VIDEO....VIDEO!!!!!


----------



## DigitalRhom (Oct 13, 2004)

Suppose the squirrell wouldnt have any more diseases than the mice people feed to their piranhas?? Would be interesting to see, yet messy.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i doubt that squirrels being land mamals carry deasised that would affect p's,

Any one ever seen a p with rabies???? probably would make the biggest mess ever though


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i can't lie. i've fantasized about seeing that ever since i bought p's. just do it and film it. pleeeease!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That is completely fucked up. Here's to hoping the humane society doesn't bust your ass for cruelty to animals


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

think about the damage that can actualyl be done to your p's, and just because your ffish may be capable of it( but i doubt it) doesnt mean you should, why do you want to kill a squarrel, it would proapy be a huge mess and youd end up with a nibbled at dead squarrel.. its ok to think about it and everything and it might be kinda cool to see but i would not reccomend doing it, just get a frozen pinky if you wanna see something like that


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ozhp said:


> I read somewhere that someone feeds there shoal of rbp trapped/dead squirrels. Is there anything wrong with that besides feeding them alive (if your against animal cruelty)


 never said i was going to asked about the danger so ease up on the animal cruelty crap!







. also i would love to see a vid of that but dont think i could pull it off seeing how i dont have piranha's (yet)


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

ozhp said:


> ozhp said:
> 
> 
> > I read somewhere that someone feeds there shoal of rbp trapped/dead squirrels. Is there anything wrong with that besides feeding them alive (if your against animal cruelty)
> ...


 WTF: Why are you yelling at yourself


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

don't kill a squirrel, they're awesome, i wish i had a pet squirrel


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm not sure feeding a squirrel to your fish is a great idea.

First off, squirrels are covered in fur that's going to get in your filter. Under that fur, their skin is fairly tough.

Second, squirrels are dirty. Far dirtier than lab rats that you buy in the store. Squirrels, like all wild rodents can carry fleas, ticks, and can probably harbor bacteria and/or viruses that can be transmitted to people.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

I think it would not work out cuz it has too much fur, like bullsnake said. Maybe like a large rat, which is what my caribe will be graduating too at about 6"


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

definatly messy


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

squirrel


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

did you just walk into a forest and pick out the first thing you saw or what,


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

fishofury said:


> ozhp said:
> 
> 
> > ozhp said:
> ...










he was trying to correct eltwitcho


----------



## AWD_Fury (Mar 1, 2004)

thats not right


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i'm ready for the squirrel that keeps chewin our cable line to die maybee i could catch him and send u ours go for it though but post a vid


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

actually if you threw a live squarrel in there im pretty sure it would kill a few p's, either bitting or scratching


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Anko said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > ozhp said:
> ...


 correct me on what?


----------



## PlaygroundTactics (Oct 19, 2004)

i know a guy with a 4 5+ inchers in his tank and i bet ya if we trapped a squirrel he would do it... im gonna email him now and see if he wants too







as far as animal cruelty goes this isnt anything worth being upset about... you should go deer hunting where i live... lol you shoot a deer and you walk up even when its still alive hop on its back and cut the things throat... ive seen ppl do it... now thats f*cked up!


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

illnino said:


> don't kill a squirrel, they're awesome, i wish i had a pet squirrel


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

won't all the blood and guts make your tank all messy.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> actually if you threw a live squarrel in there im pretty sure it would kill a few p's, either bitting or scratching


 I have to disagree on what u just said... if u throw a squirrel or any mammal in an aquarium or pond they are just gonna swim they arent gonna grab no fish underwater let alone be able to kill off a piranha.. the piranha might get a scratch on him... but that basically it.

the Moment a Squirrel goes underwater and Kills a Piranha is the moment i Wil give up on this hobby









I know at least tht MY piranhas wouldnt be killed off by some cute squirrel...

But u really shouldnt do that scince squirrels are ALOT more dirty than mice ....
plus the water (after u feed any live food especially one that big), would get very dirty and the hair would mess up your filters badly ..... So basically dont do this just go with a big labrat instead.

But if u decide to do this remember 1 thing......... FILM IT


----------



## PlaygroundTactics (Oct 19, 2004)

hehe my friends said he would do it if it was a small squirrel and if it was dead so it wouldn't trash his lids and whatnot trying to get out, then he could shave it to to cut back on the mess.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

LoL would love to see that. me and my cuz would catch some squirrels all the time. ALL we would do is get a Pringles can and face it strait up so the hole is facing up. We would by some food from the pet store and put at the bottom(probbly use any food you think a squirrel would eat). When the squirrel get in there he is stuck. We would just spray paint there tails different colors for fun.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Feed a live/dead squirrel to a P, hell while we r at it y don't we feed them small disabled/ able bodied but dumb children to our P's too.
I thought I posted some wierd ass sh*t on this site but this post is the best I've seen in ages.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

P-Power said:


> The only problem that I can see is that you do this without taking a video and not posting here on p-fury!

















also a squirrell wont lay down and die - its gonna fight back !!


----------

